# 1986 hymer 55 - need new tap but don't know what one!!



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi again

Hope someone can help? Haven't been out much this year but our toilet area tap is spraying water all over from inside of it, I think it must've burst in the frost during winter. The trouble is that I don't know what kind it is, apart from it's microswitch. Do I have to get the same kind or can I use another type as long as it fits the hole for it. Also can I use one which is extendable so we can have a shower of sorts, assuming this is possible.

I've attached photos to see if that helps

Thanks and hoping I can get it fixed soon going to belladrum music festival, will def need a good wash!! :lol:


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Tap*

Get in touch with Peter Hambilton (www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect) and email phot to him from the website contact page. He has a fair stock of taps of all types, and even if he hasn't exactly the one you need, he may well have a substitute.

Sometimes helps if you ring to follow up the email - 01772 315078.

Smick


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

We had the Blue and Grey taps in our 544 with intergrated shower pipe you pulled out but i changed this to seperate mixer tapes one set for the sink one for the shower i got mine from cak tanks


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

I had to replace both taps [kitchen & bathroom] due leaks. Bought replacements from local caravan shops. The cheaper range of taps are usually the smaller diameter thread. I had to have the same size as yours to avoid having to enlarge the hole in the kitchen worktop [approx. 30mm thick] Silly money though, £20+ for a small plastic tap, but they do the job.

Regards

Dave


----------



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for the good advice. Found a tap on ebay that looks very similar to urs. Give that a go hopefully that'll get us sorted. If not you've given me good pointers. Cheers


----------

